# Gentoon päivitys

## dizues

Tere,

mikäs on oikea tapa päivittää Gentoo? Olen kokeillut emerge sync jonka jälkeen emerge -u world niin joskus on järjestelmä seonnut. Mistä voi tiätää paketit mitä saa/kannattaa päivittää ja mitä ei?

Mikähän paketti on aiheuttanu ton sekoamisen joku kirjasto jota kaikki ohjelmat käyttävät tai kääntäjän päivitys? Mitäs portagen päivitys aiheuttaa?

Vaikka ovatkin tyhmiä kysymyksiä niin olisi mukava saada vastauksia.

----------

## Zarhan

 *dizues wrote:*   

> Tere,
> 
> mikäs on oikea tapa päivittää Gentoo? Olen kokeillut emerge sync jonka jälkeen emerge -u world niin joskus on järjestelmä seonnut. Mistä voi tiätää paketit mitä saa/kannattaa päivittää ja mitä ei?
> 
> 

 

  Oikea päivitysprosessi on periaatteessa

emerge sync

emerge -upvD world

  (Tarkista onko tullut uusia USE-flageja tai onko jotain outoa näkyvissä, korjaa tarvittaessa)

emerge -uvD world

etc-update (jos tarpeen)

revdep-rebuild

Sekoamisesta sen verran, eihän sulla ole mitään ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86":tta make.conffissa? Jos käytät pelkästään stabiileiksi merkittyjä paketteja niin eipä sekoiluja pitäisi sattua...Jos taas koko järjestelmä elää bleeding edgessä niin sitä saa mitä tilaa.

----------

## jmz2

 *dizues wrote:*   

> Mistä voi tiätää paketit mitä saa/kannattaa päivittää ja mitä ei?

 

Jos ohjelma ei toimi, tarvitset uuden version ominaisuuksia tai ohjelmassa on havaittu haavoittuvuus, niin se kannattaa päivittää. Päivittäminen pelkästään päivittämisen ilosta kuuluu binäärijakeluiden maailmaan.

Aina päivitettäessä ohjelmia kannattaa päivittää myös niiden vaatimat kirjastot. Kirjastojen päivityksen jälkeen on syytä ajaa revdep-rebuild.

Itselläni ei ole ~x86:n kanssa ollut mitään ongelmia. On kuitenkin syytä pitää järki päässä päivitettäessä järjestelmää -- vaikka Gentoossa onkin paketteja, ovat ne vain lähdekoodin kääreitä, eikä testattuja ja säädettyjä valmiiksi laitettuja ohjelmistoja niin kuin muissa jakeluissa. Ongelmia voi tulla ellei niitä vasten osaa varautua.

Emerge worldin sijaan voi päivittää yksittäisiä ohjelmia -D parametrilla. Ja järjestelmän ytimen saa pidettyä ajan tasalla emerge system -komennolla. Mutta silloinkin kannattaa muistaa, että jos lähtee ehjää korjaamaan, niin tuloksena on useimmiten rikkoutuminen.

----------

## Zarhan

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *dizues wrote:*   Mistä voi tiätää paketit mitä saa/kannattaa päivittää ja mitä ei? 
> 
> Itselläni ei ole ~x86:n kanssa ollut mitään ongelmia. 

 

Tuota, eikös nämä ole vähän ristiriitaisia...

 *Quote:*   

>  Mutta silloinkin kannattaa muistaa, että jos lähtee ehjää korjaamaan, niin tuloksena on useimmiten rikkoutuminen.

 

Itselläni on tällä hetkellä viisi-kuusi erilaisella konffiksella olevaa Gentoo-asennusta (KDE-desktop, Työläppäri Windowmakerilla, WLAN-tukiasema (hostap), verkkotyökalutyöasema, weppiserveri, kaikissa erilainen hardis ja erilainen kerneli vaikka 2.6.x-sarjaa onkin) ja olen surutta ajanut emerge -upvD worldiä noille kaikille. ~x86 on käytössä yksittäisillä paketeilla mikäli tarvetta (konffattu /etc/portage/package.keywordsiin). Muuten ei ajeta maskattuja paketteja.

Ebuildit ovat muutakin kuin wget && configure && make && make install, ja niihin on yleensä tehty aika paljon kikkailuja että se sorsatarpallo vääntyy Gentoo-ympäristöön. ~x86-ebuildeissa näitä ei ole välttämättä ehditty hioa loppuun. ~x86 -> x86-transitio tapahtuu yleensä kun ei kuukauteen ole kuulunut bugiraportteja.

Jos et käytä ~x86-paketteja niin voit surutta päivitellä koko järjestelmää päivittämisen ilosta, todennäköisesti muutama tietoturvareikäkin paikkaantuu samalla. Toki yksityiskohdat löytyy changelogeista, mutta kukapa niitä jaksaa lukea joittenkin subreleaseiden kohdalla. Tulevaisuudessa kun glsa-check integroidaan portageen ("emerge security") voinee ottaa tavaksi suorittaa vain tietoturvapäivitykset vaikka cronilla ja koko järjestelmä vain ajoittain, vaikka kerran kuussa. 

Oikea prosessi siis pakettien suhteen

Ei ACCEPT_KEYWORDSia make.conffiin

Yksittäiset paketit joista haluaa maskattuja versioita /etc/portage/package.keywordsiin.

----------

## Hartza

Onko mahdollista ladata emergellä päivitettävät paketit ja asentaa ne joskus myöhemmin?

----------

## oggialli

Emerge --fetchonly hoitaa homman.

----------

## Deranger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oikea prosessi siis pakettien suhteen
> 
> Ei ACCEPT_KEYWORDSia make.conffiin
> ...

 

Itseasissa ei ole. /etc/make.confiin on ihan turvallista laittaa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" jos haluaa käyttää uusimpia paketteja    Portagesta ja ymmärtää mahdolliset ongelmat. Mielestäni ne ovat kaukana unstablesta. Itselläni on ~x86 järjestelmä jo bootstrappauksesta lähtien ja monia paketteja CVS:stä  :Wink: 

Missään nimessä EI ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ennen emergeä commandlineltä. Sillä saa järjestelmän varmasti myöhemmin sekaisin. Joko ~x86 make.confiin tai sitten ~x86 haluamilleen paketeille /etc/portage/package.keywordsiin kuten Zarhan mainitsi.

Joku aiemmin sanoi, että bleeding edge järjestelmällä saa mitä tilaa, nimenomaan, äärimmäisen nopean Gentoon kun tietää mitä tekee  :Cool: 

----------

## Zarhan

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Joku aiemmin sanoi, että bleeding edge järjestelmällä saa mitä tilaa, nimenomaan, äärimmäisen nopean Gentoon kun tietää mitä tekee 

 

  Joskus kun asentelin Gentoota ekaa kertaa, silloin versio oli kai 1.3 (eli joskus reilu vuosi sitten) tuo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS kaikille paketeille sai aikaan sen että systeemi ei edes kääntynyt. Tämän jälkeen olen käyttänyt vain pakettikohtaisia keywordeja kun olen tiennyt jostain tietystä paketista haluavani uuden version.

----------

